# Are these good eggs?



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I found these eggs from my N. Imitator the other day. I see the dad going in to look after them. Not sure if these are good though. Can you help me out? Thanks!!!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

They look good to me except for one in the very rear.. Prob about 2 or so weeks developed. Do you plan on pulling them?

After looking again. I would say only one is good.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am going to leave them. Which one do you think is good? Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

closest is good, second I cant tell, back doesnt look fertile...

I would leave them, and add 3-4 film containers or condiment cups full of water in the tank for them to deposit

Imis are great parents


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> They look good to me except for one in the very rear.. Prob about 2 or so weeks developed. Do you plan on pulling them?
> 
> After looking again. I would say only one is good.


I think he means 2 or so days. You will know for sure in a few days though.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Gumby said:


> I think he means 2 or so days. You will know for sure in a few days though.


I wouldn't say days as the tad is starting to develope. I would say to be more precise...maybe 1 week and couple days old.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I wouldn't say days as the tad is starting to develope. I would say to be more precise...maybe 1 week and couple days old.


Um I would agree with the couple days development 4-5. Definatly not weeks. At 5 days there should be a very prominate spine development.

see here and scroll down to egg development.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> closest is good, second I cant tell, back doesnt look fertile...
> 
> I would leave them, and add 3-4 film containers or condiment cups full of water in the tank for them to deposit
> 
> Imis are great parents


Gotcha! I do have a few FC in the tank as well. I will post pictures in a few days for development. Just glad at least one of them may survive!? Thanks guys for your help!!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I took pictures today which I think they are about 7 days old? Do you see any new development? I can't tell.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not a good judge as I've never had any successful eggs, but I'd say it doesn't look good. Most of my eggs have always molded over. Until now.

Last Saturday I found two clutches for the first time in my Nominal Imitators. One was old, translucent and already molded over. The other looked new and still transparent. So I decided to pull the film canister and use a little Methylene Blue.

It's been 7 days for me now and I'm shocked to see movement.






It's based on this I assume you're eggs are not good.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I still can't tell with the second one. First one is surely not fertile. Third looks like its developing.
Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

konton said:


> I'm not a good judge as I've never had any successful eggs, but I'd say it doesn't look good. Most of my eggs have always molded over. Until now.
> 
> Last Saturday I found two clutches for the first time in my Nominal Imitators. One was old, translucent and already molded over. The other looked new and still transparent. So I decided to pull the film canister and use a little Methylene Blue.
> 
> ...


Nice little video. Congrats and thanks for sharing. I will check them next week and see if they look any different. I do believe the far back one is not fertile. The other 2 are ???? My little male imi is is singing for some more fun, so hopefully the next clutch will look goooood. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I think all the imitator species are beautiful frogs. They are bold and their calls are nice. Front to back ( 1. fertile , 2. can't really tell , maybe a better picture can help , 3. Not fertile)
Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My best guess is that the first one is going to be the only one that develops. Don't be sad if none of them do as they are imis and once they get going they are almost impossible to stop. Hell mine are to the point I could pick them up and shake them and they would still be going at it. (don't try this at home  )


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Hell mine are to the point I could pick them up and shake them and they would still be going at it. (don't try this at home  )


Lol. I have some leucs that are that way.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

D3monic said:


> My best guess is that the first one is going to be the only one that develops. Don't be sad if none of them do as they are imis and once they get going they are almost impossible to stop. Hell mine are to the point I could pick them up and shake them and they would still be going at it. (don't try this at home  )


GOTCHA!! I have patience with these little critters. Now I just need to learn how to tell a fertile egg from a bad egg. Thank you all!!


----------

